# How many pea pods to get a pint of canned?



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

I put in 300 pea plants this year - and realized that I really have no idea how many pea pods are really needed for a pint of peas (canned)?

I know some of you may have "row" numbers, but ours are in beds.

Any idea how many pods if they have an average of say.....7 peas each?


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

427 peas. That's for a wide mouth. 372 for small mouth.
Naw, I'm kidding, I just freeze snap peas.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

http://nchfp.uga.edu/how/can_04/peas_green_shelled.html

20 lbs unshelled to yield 9 pints? If I'm reading this correctly.


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

7th: hee hee..........you stinker you!

Thanks Vosey!!!!!!


----------



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

Too many.


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

I don't know about peas but I know beans.

It takes me 117 green beans to fill a quart canning jar to get ready for the pressure canner. I can do 7 quarts at a time. 819 beans for one load of green beans.
My hubs counts beans when he picks them lol. 1000 beans is enough for one meal and one canner load.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

Feather In The Breeze said:


> I don't know about peas but I know beans.
> 
> It takes me 117 green beans to fill a quart canning jar to get ready for the pressure canner. I can do 7 quarts at a time. 819 beans for one load of green beans.
> My hubs counts beans when he picks them lol. 1000 beans is enough for one meal and one canner load.


Too funny  My husband brings them in in 5 gallon buckets, always at the worst time possible and I just want to scream! Last year he was heading towards the house with yet another bucket and he saw me in the window, he got in the car and took them to the neighbors. There's only so many green beans 2 people can eat, can and dehydrate....


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

With peas, around here it ll depends on who's shelling them. Dh will eat every one raw if he gets a chance. Found out the hard way when I asked him to shell some while I was making a pasta salad.


----------



## countess401 (11 mo ago)

So I want to put up 15 pints of peas this summer fall and eat fresh and also make theough the summer. How many plants do you recommend? I have 2 large gardens.


----------

